# Flying Speed



## arreola11 (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi I’m new in this sport so, my question is what is good flying time when a racing pigeon fly’s from a distance of 50 miles back to it’s loft. I would appreciate the reply.


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi,
I don't no about time.. but anything around the speed of 1000 yards per minute is good for me.

Ryan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There are a few variables that would determine what a good flying time is. If the birds have a tailwind versus a headwind then they would make better time. If they should run into trouble, say a hawk, then they might get scattered and take longer to come home. If you are consistently training your birds from a 50 mile drop, the more times you take them to that spot to release, the better time they should make. We have a drop off point for our birds that we use during race season. The first time we took them there they were flying around 1000 ypm. Later on they were doing anywhere from 1300 to 1600 ypm, depending on the weather that day.


----------



## Navigator (Jan 2, 2003)

Lovebirds is correct in the windspeed becoming a factor. In addition, I would say that the average speed with no wind would be 42 mph. Based on that speed, the time required to fly the 50 miles would be 71 minutes. Now I know that isn't how long it takes them if they come right out of the basket to return home (without circling)as mine will make the trip on most days at 65 minutes. From 43 miles out, they are usually home in 54 minutes. I don't like training in strong tailwinds, but some folks do it due to time available for training. In a 20 mph tailwind, however, the birds could be home from 50 miles in 45 minutes. If my birds average 65 minutes from 50 miles each time they are released, I am happy with the performance. We had one race this season where the winning bird's speed was 50 mph from 263 miles (Saunders Loft-MRPC)and our last race of the season was won with a speed of 59 mph from 131 miles (Tom Cashatt Loft-HPC). The conditions of the environment have a major impact on the speed.


----------



## Psion (Mar 1, 2002)

If the distance is 50 miles I am ASSUMING that it is not a race. Is it flying with a bunch of other birds? Usually on training tosses racers don't give it their all. They poke around and fly at a speed comfortable to all members of the kit/flock/team flying. If you release it on its own, it should give you a better idea. It would probably be around an hour or a little more.

Nick


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

good answers so far.

As Nick mentioned, birds will fly differently on a training toss than in an actual race. 

We find, generally, that the first time you release the birds from one spot, they will take a little longer to get home. The 2nd, 3rd, and consective times, you will find they get home a lot faster. With proper trap training, good condition --- you might find your birds back inside the loft before you get home on some days.

YB's tend to fly faster than OB's. In our club, very few races are won at speeds less than 1200 mpm (metres per minute -- a metre is about 3" longer than a yard). If the winning speed is less than 1000 mpm, we know that it was a really tough race. With a strong tail wind, we've seen race speeds of up to 1800 mpm.

As Navigator mentions, try NOT to train with a tailwind. The birds work better, and learn more, when flying with a slight headwind. Being "blown home" doesn't do a lot for them, either in learning, or conditioning. (after all, if you walk to exercise, and it's all downhill, you won't get into shape as quickly as if you were walking uphill, would you? LOL)


----------



## arreola11 (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you all for replying now I have a good idea of what to look for on my releases and what to consider. 

Mike


----------



## Termite (Jan 14, 2003)

Only one caution on single releasing birds. Some do fine with it and some don't. You may find that releasing three to four at a time(instead of the whole team) will get you better flying speeds without stressing them too much. Some of the birds just can't handle flying single, they get stressed and may get lost, stop for a breather, ect. (but like I said, some are fine).

Termite

PS. Training tip: If you have an e-clock you can time your tosses and check it later. I take mine to school with me (about 50 miles) and can look at individule times when I get home.

[This message has been edited by Termite (edited January 27, 2003).]


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As birds do not fly in a direct path and fifty ground miles is probably less then the air miles. The speed varies . An average base speed of fory five miles per hour adding or subtracting for head tale and cross winds. a strong cross wind Will creat a larger arc incure more flight distance. Ground winds are differ then the upper winds of flight. And solar flares creat stronger gravity pull slowing base speed. Some today call it a K day. Youngbirds on a trip may fly that 50 miles while tripping away from the loft . The times you notice they left and returned an hour or so later. Single bird tosses are longer if you have several releases. This helps the bird break away from the drag of the main team during the race. It can give a little edge sometimes. Short tosses are really not nessersary for young bird training. Let your team fly well and after they heve been tripping for a while. Start the toss at fifty miles. Save time money. And if the bireds have been tripping well. The will get home ok . If you lose some well those would have probably been some of the first birds lost in race season anyway.


----------

